# Alert!! Vintage prewar lasalle schwinn on grand rapids craigslist



## cyclebuster (Oct 31, 2012)

he wants $500 looks to be complete correct original 1937 era LAsalle badged Schwinn. you know its not m ine i would never sell this bike

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/bik/3377763548.html


----------



## J_Westy (Nov 20, 2012)

Here's another Michigan craigslist bike - C Model BF Goodrich.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/3418422549.html


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 20, 2012)

The lasalle says at the bottom it's in Wyoming.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 20, 2012)

Wyoming, MI 

I don't know how I didn't see this.. I should give a call.. chances are it's long gone, as I know of a few collectors on that side of the state.. though, if it's still available, I may be able to price wiggle.


----------

